# 1/2" Elbows



## BERGERZ28 (Feb 25, 2014)

I am new to the site and need some help. I am plumbing a Coralife UV Sterilizer with soft vinyl tubing and running it off a MJ 1200 pump and sharing it with a phosphate reactor with ball valves to control flow. What I am looking for is 90 degree elbows that will fit 1/2" INSIDE diameter tubing, I am at a standstill right now and have searched the chain stores and most big fish mail orders with nothing available. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thank you, Thomas. 50 gallon reef tank.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

You will most likely have to contact a plumbing supplies business to get what you need. I was in the same boat while building my co2 reactor. Big box only had 1% of what I needed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I find I can use a lot of the plastic pipe barbed fitting for Polly pipe
a 1/2" barbed 90 degree elbow should work for you.

My local hydrophonic growers supply carries a lot of fittings.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You should be able to find anything you need on this site: FlexPVC.com. Buy flexible pvc pipe from the original FlexPVCÂ®, not the imitators. PVC plastic pipe and fittings, pvc furniture fittings, hose, tubing, pvc plastic pipe fittings & plastic pvc furniture fittings online @ wholesale discount prices (fle


----------

